# Got a new Grizzly G0709 Lathe



## DBlue (May 10, 2013)

I got my new G0709 lathe on Tuesday and just did the break in and changed all the fluids this evening. I have to say that this is a nice lathe for the money....I made a couple of pieces with it and did it in less than half the time it took me on my old lathe. I really like it and it's going to serve the purpose that I bought it for and then some. I ordered the lathe last Thursday and it arrived here in Virginia on Tuesday by UPS freight, I was really surprised as the crate didn't have as much as a scratch on it and the driver was more than helpful with us getting it loaded on a utility trailer to get it to my shop.
I just wanted to post this in case anyone was thinking about getting this model lathe, I'm very happy with mine.


----------



## Ray C (May 10, 2013)

Congrats and good luck.  Hope to see some pics of what you make sometime soon.

FedEx and UPS freight are the way to go for anything you care about!  They're a little more expensive but I never had a problem with either.  I had a lot of trouble with 3 out of 4 large "fragile" deliveries from R&L who tends to service this area when you have no control over how something is shipped.  Due to the added hassle and cost of untimely and improper delivery, my days of dealing with the bottom feeders are over.  I go FedEx and UPS whenever I have a say-so in the matter.

Ray





DBlue said:


> I got my new G0709 lathe on Tuesday and just did the break in and changed all the fluids this evening. I have to say that this is a nice lathe for the money....I made a couple of pieces with it and did it in less than half the time it took me on my old lathe. I really like it and it's going to serve the purpose that I bought it for and then some. I ordered the lathe last Thursday and it arrived here in Virginia on Tuesday by UPS freight, I was really surprised as the crate didn't have as much as a scratch on it and the driver was more than helpful with us getting it loaded on a utility trailer to get it to my shop.
> I just wanted to post this in case anyone was thinking about getting this model lathe, I'm very happy with mine.


----------



## alan camby (May 10, 2013)

Congratulations:thumbsup:

I just ordered the G4003G yesterday.
What oil did you use in the headstock and apron? I need to get some


----------



## rwb1024 (Feb 1, 2014)

DBlue said:


> I got my new G0709 lathe on Tuesday and just did the break in and changed all the fluids this evening. I have to say that this is a nice lathe for the money....I made a couple of pieces with it and did it in less than half the time it took me on my old lathe. I really like it and it's going to serve the purpose that I bought it for and then some. I ordered the lathe last Thursday and it arrived here in Virginia on Tuesday by UPS freight, I was really surprised as the crate didn't have as much as a scratch on it and the driver was more than helpful with us getting it loaded on a utility trailer to get it to my shop.
> I just wanted to post this in case anyone was thinking about getting this model lathe, I'm very happy with mine.



Hi
I wanted to ask a question on this particular model g0709  14x40 lathe.  Does the lathe come with a 220v power cord or do i need to order one thru lowes or home depot?  thank you


----------



## coolidge (Feb 1, 2014)

alan camby said:


> Congratulations:thumbsup:
> 
> I just ordered the G4003G yesterday.
> What oil did you use in the headstock and apron? I need to get some



I got my G4003G a few weeks ago. I could not find the oils locally except in 5 gallon pales or larger barrels which is a ridiculous amount and not cheap. The only place I found where you can order it by the gallon is McMaster Carr. Below are the oils Grizzly specifies. Based on my research I would not deviate from Grizzly's recommendations. There's lots of chatter about how this oil or that is an equivalent but I found that was not true, there are different additives.

*Way Oil Vactra #2* - Quick change gear box, ways, carriage. My carriage arrived already filled with way oil so I only needed about 1/4 cup of way oil. One gallon will last a long time.

*Headstock DTE Light *- Head stock and all the ball spring oil ports of which there are many. Yep you will need 2 squirt type oil cans one for each type of oil. Good luck finding the rubber tipped oil cans Grizzly recommends I could not find one. You will waste 1 gallon during the break in procedure then use most of the second gallon to refill. Draining the oil from the headstock...lets just say the design is retarded you will know what I mean soon enough. I'll make a custom funnel before I change that oil again.

Gear box oil DTE Light (2 gallons) - http://www.mcmaster.com/#2158k14/=qibqz6 DTE Machine Oil, ISO Grade 32, SAE Grade 10, 1-Gallon

Way oil Vactra #2 (1 gallon)  - http://www.mcmaster.com/#2158k21/=qibrc4 Vactra #2 Way Oil, ISO Grade 68, SAE Grade 20, 1-Gallon

- - - Updated - - -

DBlue that's a sweet lathe, any pics? Do you plan to install a DRO? I have a DroPros EL400 sitting here I'll be installing.


----------



## DBlue (Feb 2, 2014)

Here's a couple pics of my lathe....I make custom carbon fiber archery stabilizers and also adjustable weights for the stabilizers....I'm very happy with this lathe...







stabilizers



adjustable weights


----------



## ortho (Feb 3, 2014)

coolidge said:


> Draining the oil from the headstock...lets just say the design is retarded you will know what I mean soon enough.


Coolidge, I have a G4003G, too.  Yeah, that oil drain design is lame.  I get around by removing the headstock cover and siphoning out the oil, followed by sump clean out with rags.  This also allows headstock gears inspection.  :nuts:  Also, you could see where you can strategically lay a magnet to collect all metal chips and flakes.  Good luck.
---ortho


----------



## Brucek (Sep 24, 2014)

She's a beauty!  How are you liking the Lathe?  I've been reading specifications, and for the money, I have not seen a better lathe!  I want one. Please let me know how the lathe is treating you.


Bruce KB1yrs


----------



## tmarks11 (Sep 24, 2014)

coolidge said:


> *Way Oil Vactra #2*...*Headstock DTE Light *


I recommend Enco.  They have a good coupon going now... 15% off AND free shipping.  

Code: GRND9 and SEP15 until 9/26/2014.

Vactra #2 is on-sale. $18 per gallon is a steal... than throw 15% on there, and you get it at $15.30 per gallon.  Buy a couple of gallons. 

http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PARTPG=INLMKD&PMPXNO=945479&PMAKA=505-1987

DTE Light only comes in a 5 gallon can.  Which isn't too big an issue since you will use 2 gallons just in initial fill and break in and re-fill. $130 per 5 gallon pail (-15% = $110).

http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PARTPG=INLMKD&PMPXNO=950081&PMAKA=505-1218

I have a long narrow funnel that I can get under the headstock drain, still get some spill, but not too bad.

EDIT: whoops, ancient thread brought back to life.  Film at 6:00.  

I have a G0709 as well.  It has good elements and bad elements.  It definitely isn't a Taiwanese lathe, has some vibration issues that correspond to less than a smooth cut, and fit/finish is definitely second rate. Isolating the motor (or replacing with a 3 phase motor, which I haven't done yet) helps.   Has plenty of power for what I want to do.


----------



## wrmiller (Nov 15, 2014)

I noticed that there are basically four gear arrangements noted on the front of the lathe and in the manual (which can't seem to answer my question...).

Can I 'assume' that the four gearing arrangements are for inch, metric, module and diametral  threading? I am looking for a lathe that I do not have to change gears to switch back and forth between inch feeds and threading and this one appears to do just that.

And now that you've had this for a while, have you had any issues with your lathe? I will admit that this lathe is right at my pain threshold for size and weight. I'm going to have to move my machines hopefully only one more time so I am keeping this in mind while I shop for my 'big lathe'. 

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## coolidge (Nov 15, 2014)

wrmiller19 said:


> I noticed that there are basically four gear arrangements noted on the front of the lathe and in the manual (which can't seem to answer my question...).
> 
> Can I 'assume' that the four gearing arrangements are for inch, metric, module and diametral  threading? I am looking for a lathe that I do not have to change gears to switch back and forth between inch feeds and threading and this one appears to do just that.
> 
> ...



Will Bill purchase the G4003G...(shakes the magic8 ball)...


----------



## tmarks11 (Nov 15, 2014)

wrmiller19 said:


> Can I 'assume' that the four gearing arrangements are for inch, metric, module and diametral  threading? I am looking for a lathe that I do not have to change gears to switch back and forth between inch feeds and threading and this one appears to do just that.


Both the G4003 and the G0709G do not require change gear replacements to go back and forth from feeding to threading, except for a few exceptions for some thread pitches (both inch and metric).

You haven't mentioned the "upgrade lathe" from the G4003G, the G750; it DOES require change gear swap-out to go from feed to inch threads.  Not much of an upgrade in my book.

EDIT: realized my previous statement of gear change requirements for G0709 was incorrect.


----------



## wrmiller (Nov 15, 2014)

tmarks11 said:


> Both the G4003 and the G0709G do not require change gear replacements to go back and forth from feeding to inch threading, only if you need to do metric threading.
> 
> You haven't mentioned the "upgrade lathe" from the G4003G, the G750; it DOES require change gear swap-out to go from feed to inch threads.  Not much of an upgrade in my book.



Saw that in the manual for the 750. Which is why it isn't on my short list. And thanks for the info on the 709. It wasn't obvious in the manual, but there are only 4 gear configurations so I made a semi-educated wild arsed guess (SWAG).


----------



## ronboley (Jan 23, 2015)

I am also considering the G0709 for size, price and Grizzly service...and unclear on what gear changes have to be made for threading...It seems if you only do inch threads then no gear changes, but of you do metric threads then you need to change gears...question is does it take a gear change for every different metric thread or one gear change to do all metric threads?   and really, how much trouble is the gear change?

Seems the PM 1340 GT can do both inch and metric threads with no gear changes at all...more money. long wait and small company to back it up but good response it seems....

Any other long time users of the G-0709 out there?


----------



## wrmiller (Jan 23, 2015)

Just FYI, but the 1340GT requires a gear change when going from inch to metric. I was looking hard at the 709 but just decided I don't want to deal with a lathe that size. So I settled on the biggest I could handle which is the 1340GT.

I doubt the effort to change a gear or two on the 709 is significant. Shouldn't take more than a few minutes.


----------



## tmarks11 (Jan 24, 2015)

ronboley said:


> .It seems if you only do inch threads then no gear changes, but of you do metric threads then you need to change gears...question is does it take a gear change for every different metric thread or one gear change to do all metric threads



G0709 requires one of two gear arrangements for inch or metric.  Gear arrangement "F" accomplishes most of the threads in both inch and metric, as well as giving you the most useful range of feeding speeds.

The most common metric pitch you might encounter are 0.8, 1.0, 1.25, 1.5, 2.0. The 1.0, 1.25, 1.5, 1.75 are accessible from the "F" gear arrangement, the 0.8 and 2.0 from the "G" gear arrangement.

The most common inch threads you encounter are 13, 14, 16, 18, 20, 24, 28, 32 tpi. All of these except 13 and 14 are accessible with the "F" gear arrangement. The "G" gear arrangement is only required for large bolts with <15 tpi.

The machine can feed with either "F" or "G" arrangement, but "G" only gives you feed of 0.033 ipr and above, which quickly gets too fast.

Bottom line: you stay in "F" gear, with no gear change required until you need to cut a 13 or 14 tpi or a metric 0.8 or 2.0.




wrmiller19 said:


> I was looking hard at the 709 but just decided I don't want to deal with a lathe that size.


good choice; if I was doing it all over again, I might have gone with the GT1340 instead.

wrt size: I suspect if you put the 0709 and GT1340 side by side, they would essentially be the same size.  An extra 1/2" of height on the spindle wouldn't be noticeable, they have the same bed length and bed width, and probably weigh the same.


----------



## wrmiller (Jan 24, 2015)

What I meant by my comment about size was the difference in a floor standing lathe (stand and lathe comes as one unit) and a 'bench' lathe that you have to set on it's stand. When I move, the 1340 will come off it's stand and get strapped to a couple of appliance dollies and rolled up a ramp. The floor standing lathes would be more difficult for me to handle. Or that's my thinking anyway... 

Now if I didn't have this move in my future, I'd have been all over that 709...


----------

